# Ukrainian folk music on piano



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

Hello my name is Myroslav Gutej joined this forum about 3 hours ago

This is my video on You Tube my Medley on Ukrainian Heroic songs






and a Ukrainian Romantic period composer Mykola Lysenko, basically not known outside of Ukraine but a hero in the Ukraine


----------

